# Oracle XE Connection Problem



## KPO (21. Jul 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe versucht mit Java eine Verbindung zu der Oracle Datenbank XE zu bekommen! Es funktioniert leider nicht! Habe auch schon die anderen Beiträge in diesem Forum dazu gelesen! 
Hat jemand ein kleines Beispielprogramm zu diesem Thema, wo z.B. alle Daten aus einer Tabelle (select *  from ...)
ausgelesen werden. Natürlich mit der entsprechenden Connection!

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir weiterhelfen!

Viele Dank und schönes Wochenende, KPO


----------



## HoaX (21. Jul 2007)

http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/B19306_01/java.102/b14355/getsta.htm#i1003811

wozu gibts die doku?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Jul 2007)

KPO hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es funktioniert leider nicht!


Was soll das bedeuten?

Bekommst Du irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen?


----------

